
PHP 7.0.0 Release Announcement - mappu
http://php.net/releases/7_0_0.php
======
geerlingguy
Some enlightening performance comparisons:

    
    
        - https://kinsta.com/blog/hhvm-vs-php-7/
        - http://talks.php.net/fluent15#/
    

PHP 7, in addition to give the language some nice new features and deprecating
some ancient garbage, is lockstep with HHVM performance-wise. It's definitely
a major milestone in the language's history.

